# Rolling Road Day - Feeler Thread



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Whilst thinking of new ideas for meets a rolling road day came to mind. Its something a bit different and it will give forum members a chance to see how their car performs as well as how good it looks compaired to others.

Now this thread is just a feeler to see how many people would be interested in the idea. If theres not enough interest then it'll go no further but if enough people show interest then I'll look into it some more.

As for a location I was thinking of Star Performance in Kirkcaldy, Fife as it has a good reputation and its location is suitable for people traveling from both Central and Northern locations. Obviously there would be a cost involved if you wanted your car put on the rollers but that can be investigated nearer the time.

The day could be combined with the usual array of detailing demo's as there has previously been a detailing meet at this location, 2006 iirc?

I'm not sure about a date yet so I could go ahead this year or maybe yearly 2009.

The poll options include,

1)Interested in Car on RR and Detailing Demos 
2)Interested in just Detailing Demos
3)Interested in just Car on RR
4)Interested in neither, its a crap idea for a meet lol

So who would be interested in a Rolling Road Day?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Whilst thinking of new ideas for meets a rolling road day came to mind. Its something a bit different and it will give forum members a chance to see how their car performs as well as how good it looks compaired to others.
> 
> Now this thread is just a feeler to see how many people would be interested in the idea. If theres not enough interest then it'll go no further but if enough people show interest then I'll look into it some more.
> 
> ...


Interested, but I might have to *actually* *roll it there :wall:*


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Interested, but I might have to *actually* *roll it there :wall:*


lol, hopefully you'll have it sorted soon Dougie.

Would you be interested in putting it on the rollers or just the detailing side?


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Interested, but it all depends on when and how much. I wont be taxing the Alfa again til April and it's a hell of a long way at 13mpg for it to then cost a packet.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> lol, hopefully you'll have it sorted soon Dougie.
> 
> Would you be interested in putting it on the rollers or just the detailing side?


I'd need to see what the repair is first. I wouldn't want to put under any undue stress after it's fixed if you know what i mean. Can autos be put on the rollers safely?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Big T said:


> Interested, but it all depends on when and how much. I wont be taxing the Alfa again til April and it's a hell of a long way at 13mpg for it to then cost a packet.


As said above if there is enough interest shown then I'll look into the ins and outs of it further :thumb:



spitfire said:


> I'd need to see what the repair is first. I wouldn't want to put under any undue stress after it's fixed if you know what i mean. Can autos be put on the rollers safely?


I'm unsure about Auto's on the rollers, i'll look into it nearer the time.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> As said above if there is enough interest shown then I'll look into the ins and outs of it further :thumb:
> 
> I'm unsure about Auto's on the rollers, i'll look into it nearer the time.


Ok m8. Consider me interested at the moment. :thumb:


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

autos can be done on the rollers. just figures for coast down are a bit squiffy thats all.

but best to check with star first.

i've been a few times.

very accurate rollers from memory and i've seen various cars on there from std to big power skylines get what was expected.

might be intrested in seeing what i have at the wheels if not too much


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd be interested. A Detailing and RR day would be pretty kewl.
Alex


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

alx_chung said:


> I'd be interested. A Detailing and RR day would be pretty kewl.
> Alex


Great Alex :thumb:

Yeah i thought it would be something a bit different.

Anyone else interested?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Interested, but really only in the detailing unless you all want to cough and splutter with my derv on the rollers


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Interested, but really only in the detailing unless you all want to cough and splutter with my derv on the rollers


I wouldn't worry about it I just about cleared Star's workshop when I mines went on the rollers in Feb...I suppose it added an extra ingredient onto the BBQ 
Alex


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm interested. Count me in.


----------



## astra-sxi (Oct 8, 2008)

There is another place that has a RR. I've been on it back in May and will be on it again on the 29th of November with the Astra Owners Club, anyone is more than welcome to attend this as well.

The venue is

Extreme Motorsport
17B Armadale Road ( just down from whitburn cross )
Whitburn
West Lothian
EH47 OET

Tel: 01501 741 548
Fax: 01501 744 205

Last time we were there it was £35 for 2 runs, print outs and a BBQ.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

The reason I was looking into Star Performance is that its easier for the guys from up Aberdeen way to get to, its only about 2.5hrs from their end.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i drove up to star last year, woooft what a trek!  haha

you could try and get Polished Bliss down to Star for a wee show?


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Funny I was thing about getting the car RR a few days ago

So yeah I'd be up for it. There is also Dastek in dalgety bay.


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

RR Day would be good, but would probably have to include FWD RWD and 4WD for all the different cars.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Justin182 said:


> RR Day would be good, but would probably have to include FWD RWD and 4WD for all the different cars.


Star Peformance have that facility from what I can remember.
Alex


----------



## astra-sxi (Oct 8, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> The reason I was looking into Star Performance is that its easier for the guys from up Aberdeen way to get to, its only about 2.5hrs from their end.


Oh that's cool. Just to let you know that they are there for future anyway.

Sounds like it could be a good day.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Subscribed :thumb:

I'm just minutes away from the Lang Toon (or otherwise known - Whit's that smell?) So if I'm around and not working, I may pop down. I have a friend whose S Line A4 has been chipped, he might be interested in the RR and lives in K'dy


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Subscibed to

I am in to, as for what i prefer either or both i dont care. Very easy will thats what the wife tells me. As i dont fight her off... lol :thumb:

Will try and put the word around to the west coast boys get them in on it too.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Quick bump to see if any more people are interested!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep, defo interested. Could probably round up a couple more cars nearer the time!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

I'd come along but only got the 172 now, so don't see any point in puttin it on the rollers...

Also weather is guff, so everyone's cars will be filthy! - Sorry to moan! lol


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

If it's after Jan 09, I'll be interested....should have a bit more power by then...

:thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Ali said:


> I'd come along but only got the 172 now, so don't see any point in puttin it on the rollers...
> 
> Also weather is guff, so everyone's cars will be filthy! - Sorry to moan! lol


i want to put the 182 on rollers to see just how close to 182bhp its got. theres been a load of 197 owners getting <180 bhp on the rollers.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Anything more happening with this or is it just on the back burner for now?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Just in the middle of sorting it out this now, there will be a thread with all the informations on it next week hopefully :thumb:


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

nice one!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As per PM, providing I'm not at a dance comp that weekend (will check tonight), I will be along and can do detailing demos


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> The reason I was looking into Star Performance is that its easier for the guys from up Aberdeen way to get to, its only about 2.5hrs from their end.


2.5 hours???

I used to usually get down to Jim's in just under an hour and a half from memory when i had the Leon! :lol:

I might be interested in going down. Wont be putting my car on the rollers though as it's tucked away in the garage untill next year


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Clark said:


> 2.5 hours???
> 
> I used to usually get down to Jim's in just under an hour and a half from memory when i had the Leon! :lol:
> 
> I might be interested in going down. Wont be putting my car on the rollers though as it's tucked away in the garage untill next year


lol, well 2.5 hours at 'normal' speeds lol

I have dropped Polished Bliss an e-mail.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> lol, well 2.5 hours at 'normal' speeds lol
> 
> I have dropped Polished Bliss an e-mail.


Even at normal or legal speeds you'd get there well within 2.5 hours i'd say 

I'd guess that we will be too busy to do anything (hence why i might pop down with my dad or something) but you never know :thumb:


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

If it is going to be before April next year I will not be able to come, as I'm not putting the Alfa on the road before then and there is no way in hell I would turn up in the Almera thing


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

ll will be revealed next week


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Used to do Airdrie to Aberdeen in 2.5 Hrs. Thats not thrashing it either. So many camera up there. :thumb:


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

If it is once me and Clark are back on the road the pair of us can see how much petrol we need to get down the road......Greenpeace will be hunting us for that


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Unless it's well into April the WR1 will still be tucked up inside!


----------



## chesney (Apr 7, 2007)

Getting my car remapped next Sat and I'd be interested to find out what the true figures are.


----------

